# LED shoebox



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Who has installed LED replacement fixtures for 400W HPS shoeboxes?
> 
> Manufacturer, model number ( if known) and mounting heights would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Does this help?:blink:
ledtronics.com/Products/ProductsDetails.aspx?WP=2018


myledlightingguide.com/LED_Shoe_Box-list.aspx


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

No, the question was....



Dnkldorf said:


> Who has installed LED replacement fixtures for 400W HPS shoeboxes?


Have you personally replaced 400W HPS or MH with those fixtures?

There are tons of LED fixtures on the market, but I'd like to know which ones work well and which ones might be crap, from experience, not from Google.

I'm getting tired of buying fixtures that don't cut the mustard.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> No, the question was....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally no I have not.

I know what you mean however there is a lot of junk out there.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

These look very promising 

http://www.globaltechled.com/


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> These look very promising
> 
> http://www.globaltechled.com/


Marketing makes things seem promising, Actual results vary.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Marketing makes things seem promising, Actual results vary.


Well, the DOT approved these for highway use in florida. I figured they have done some massive research into these before placing on 80 ft poles


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> Who has installed LED replacement fixtures for 400W HPS shoeboxes?
> 
> Manufacturer, model number ( if known) and mounting heights would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I saw some of these recently at a Kohls. http://www.cree.com/lighting/products/outdoor
They had the "Edge" floods for building uplighting. I don't know what model the parking lot lights were, but I assume they were the same brand. They did a good job. Pole spacing was similar to 400 MH shoebox layout. Lighting was bright and even. I bet they ain't cheap.

I will try to get more info next time I am over that way. I am curious myself as I was pretty impressed with the results.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Not 400's, but have been replacing some HID lamps with screw in LED bulbs that go in the same fixture.


----------

